# A killer and crier day of digging!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 9, 2021)

Found an untouched pontil era city dump with my digging buddy! Didn't pull any pontils, but I've just started! We both got awesome stuff! 

Here are my finds:




Back left to right:
1870s-1880s Blanks, J. Fitzgibbons Middletown, Conn., and two 1870s perfumes.
Middle left to right:
Blank meds, 1870s Paris perfume, and two Henry Woodward Druggist Middletown, Conn., Front left to right:
1870s blank meds, Kellogg Hitchcock Compound Methol Powder New York, and some early stoppers.

Flint glass ink missing the top:







Broken pontils hurt:




But even more so early ones like these puffs:




Broken CT huge pontilled med:




Broken Early Druggists: 








Hopefully there will be a lot more where this came from!!!

Thanks for looking,
         PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 9, 2021)

You guys found a good one,has to be some whole pontils in there with that many broken ones !


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 10, 2021)

Digswithstick said:


> You guys found a good one,has to be some whole pontils in there with that many broken ones !


I definitely agree there there looks like it's going to be quite awesome they're going to be deeper though just be careful don't break them better dig really easy


----------



## klaatu (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow!  Alot of potential there. Best of luck, dig some great ones!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2021)

some of those Pontils look like puffs which have really thin glass like a light bulb. be careful not to break them in your future digs. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## brent little (Jan 10, 2021)

Early stuff for sure 1840's or so some of that stuff.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> some of those Pontils look like puffs which have really thin glass like a light bulb. be careful not to break them in your future digs. Good Luck. LEON.


Understood, half the time I've been digging with my hands, becuase I am so scared that I might put a rake through a whole one. None were intact as far as I know, but there should be a whole one somewhere!


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jan 10, 2021)

Let us know what else you find.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Understood, half the time I've been digging with my hands, becuase I am so scared that I might put a rake through a whole one. None were intact as far as I know, but there should be a whole one somewhere!




Use a plastic hand Rake. Less Damage that way. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Use a plastic hand Rake. Less Damage that way. LEON.


Good idea! I'll bring one when I go back Wednesday!


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 11, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Good idea! I'll bring one when I go back Wednesday!


I bring a few plastic hand rakes because the tines break off pretty easily. Also plastic hand shovels. Last I knew these things were only like $3 a pop at home depot


----------



## Gunnar Rasmussen (Jan 13, 2021)

WOW thats some old stuff


----------



## Palani (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice and easy,good luck


----------



## ronkusa (Jan 13, 2021)

Man, I must be searching all the wrong places.  Good for you, looking forward to seeing your new finds.


----------



## E (Jan 14, 2021)

Any idea what the pontiled rectangular Connecticut medicine was? Also love the base on the umbrella, I like collecting the transitional molds as much as the pontils (looks like a hinge, yes?).


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 15, 2021)

E said:


> Any idea what the pontiled rectangular Connecticut medicine was? Also love the base on the umbrella, I like collecting the transitional molds as much as the pontils (looks like a hinge, yes?).


I have no idea on the CT one, been trying to figure it out too. Also the umbrellas are hinge molded flint glass.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 15, 2021)

Dug for a bit recently. Mostly 1880s blanks and many more criers, but I got a nice early sheared and ground umbrella mucilage and my buddy got the hinge mold flint glass umbrella ink!


----------

